# Alien Invasion



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So sorry the first prototype didn't work out because it would have been great (there's a thin plastic sheeting material that I've come across sometimes at stores used as displays, but it likely wouldn't have been easy to come across cheaply)...

But your squared off cryotubes look fantastic! Glad you didn't get so frustrated you quit trying because after a failure is when the creativity and ingenuity starts to shine (VERY familiar with that myself!  ).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

OH! And I just remembered a blog you have to check out:

http://davelowe.blogspot.com

Do a search for "alien" (this might work: http://davelowe.blogspot.com/search?q=alien) and you'll see some amazing ideas and he usually does include build how-tos as well. He's a professional haunter/prop master that loves Halloween, so his blog contains a TON of great ideas.


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

That was what I was going to do. But getting three sonotubes meant I had to spend almost $250 each. This design only cost me $400 for all three. I searched craigslist for the plexiglass and found two 4x8 sherts for $150. The biggest cost was the copper gas line. After spening too much on it I settled on pvc for the rest and painted them copper. Hard to tell which pipes are pvc and which ones are real copper.


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

Started on the ufo. Was going to do it this way till someone said it looks like a diamond. 







So, I spaced out the ribs to get a more larger rounded ufo







This is where I am laving off today. Will post more as I get closer to skinning it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Those wide sonotubes are expensive. I like how in a lot of prop builds someone will say "just" buy a sonotube.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow great containment units. Love it. 

When we did aliens what seems like a lifetime ago we had to do it on the really cheap for a non-profit with NO money. YES we started with the always mentioned sono tubes but the narrower off the shelf ones from Home Depot. Small aliens for us LOL. Cut a hole out just big enough for a clear dome cover from a store purchased pie to fit. Trimmed the hole with some pipe insulation then glued the pie cover in place. Covered the outside of the tube with silver car sun shades from the dollar tree. Hung a glow in the dark Alien mask behind the pie dome window and a black light above it. On the very top added a Dollar Store bowl over a flashing light. Cost us less then $30 for each one. Not state of the art but it gave us us the look we needed without too much expense.


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

Finally got the UFO finished and in the yard still need to fill in that gap.


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

Just noticed just how bad the sun is here in Arizona even in October. It is melting my insulation on my containment chamber. Need to find an area with more shade.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Those are really looking nice. Can't wait to see the full set up.

Just had a thought of something to use in place of plexiglass that might have worked on the rounded design of your first gryotubes. Clear shower curtains. Could have double stick taped them on or used staples, then trimmed them out to cover the edges and sealed them down better. Not sure if a shower curtain would have been too thin, but thought I would throw the idea out there anyways.


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

That might have worked but with the heat and sun out here it would have browned. Good idea though. Will have to look into that for the topof the ufo.


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

Almost done


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

This is my first major Halloween build. Took two months to get everything built. Started in August and in Arizona that is moonson season. High heat and high humidity. Must have lost 10lbs working in the garage.


----------



## Giga32129 (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks great. I am going ad an Alien area to my show next year. I have an old Dish Satellite dish I am going to use.


----------

